# Looking for a good tech in the Niagara/Hamilton area for my Garnet Sessionman.



## Victor Agnew (Sep 20, 2012)

So I bought a Garnet Sessionman that was working fine. I decided to take it to a friend who is a pro sound man to just get the speakers changed and have him "check it out" for me and give me his opinion since its my first tube amp. He called me the next day and said its done, sounds great, holy cow it sounds great, come get it. 10 minutes later he called me to say oh oh. Its overheating, smells and the output tubes are glowing like they are on fire. Then he mentioned that he had replaced a few tubes that he thought were "old" with some new ones that he had in his kit. Give him an hour and he will check it out. Then he called in 10 minutes and said he can't figure it out. Come get it and take it to a tech. So when I am picking it up he mentions "oh ya and your reverb doesn't work anymore". Something about when he pulled the chassis out he found a loose wire on the reverb switch/jack but didn't know where it went. I never asked for any of that , and it worked good when I had it but that doesn't matter now. 

So now I have an amp with 2 brand new speakers in it but am afraid to turn it on. Emailed a well known tech in my home town who replied that he would work on it but its been a week and he hasn't replied to my email or voicemail about when I can bring it over or where. Must be a busy guy! Anyway, I want to get this fixed and was hoping someone could steer me to a tech in the Hamilton area that is familiar with these amps. I drive through there on my way to work in Burlington every day. 

So if you know somebody please let me know and I will take it there.

Thanks.

P.S. That was more of a story than I expected but it did feel good to vent it.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Guitarscanada's very own Wild Bill is an awesome amp tech...he's in Hamilton...

http://www.guitarscanada.com/amp-building-technical-repair/47849-wild-bill-back.html


----------



## Victor Agnew (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks. That was quick! Sounds like exactly what I am looking for. Maybe I will hear this amp again. Soon. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

I had the same issue on an old Garnet. Turned out to be an oscillation in the pre-amp that was fixed by replacing the filter caps. Another possible problem would be a failure in the bias circuit.


----------

